# +2011 Ford Edge HLCD installs?



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a 2011 Ford Edge Sport. Using HLCD's is important to me for my next car audio install. Has anyone ever installed or heard a HLCD setup in a Ford Edge?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

they look very similar to the escape. Was a piece of cake in my escape. biggest thing to look for are obstructions like fresh air fan motors, hood release, brake pedal, etc.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I might have to take my horns with me to see how they will fit


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

^ funny story about Early Zousmer (sp?) taking his speaker with him to the dealership when he was looking for a car...


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

oh, to answer your question, i haven't heard one. 

but I can say, if you want a good implementation, figure a few things:

how far back and wide can you get the horns? is there a big center console in the way? does the shape of the dash have a smooth curve to it (idea is that the dash continues the waveguide)? do you have the know now and tools to put together a well thought out install? 

I think horns can work in pretty much any car. the question is what type of trade offs are you willing to accept... same thing when thinking about conventional set ups. you can make a dedicated listening room any size and shape you want, but you get what you get when you get a car ... so which car is going to fit your automobile needs as well as install needs. the answer to that question lies in the answers to the questions above . 
IMHO of course.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> ^ funny story about Early Zousmer (sp?) taking his speaker with him to the dealership when he was looking for a car...


That will be me  I have decided that my car audio hobby is important enough to me to buy the car to fit the build.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> oh, to answer your question, i haven't heard one.
> 
> but I can say, if you want a good implementation, figure a few things:
> 
> ...


Well said!

I have chosen HLCD's to get rid of the bulky a-pillar setup (I refuse to mount mids/tweets in kicks in my daily).Plus I prefer to run my midbass (10") in the kicks. I have both mini and full size Eric Stevens HLCD Ultra. So I am prepared in that aspect. I am definitively buying a mid size SUV. The +2011 Ford Edge Sport is my top pick. If there are brake pedal, fan motor or other permanent obstructions I am will to look at other vehicles. 

I think the full size bodies will work better with the Fatial Pro 10fh500 (I bought them from you) due to the lower xover point. But I have both bodies to test.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

those 10's aren't going to be easy drivers to fit... especially in the kicks. I hope my install in my BMW thread didn't make it look too easy... cause it wasn't.  

welcome to the dark side my friend. if you implement right, you'll never look back. conventional drivers are just too nampy pampy after having some dynamics thrown in your face  good luck.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I cant wait to get started!


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

I have an '13 Edge and could take pictures/measurements if you need me to.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

dummptyhummpty said:


> I have an '13 Edge and could take pictures/measurements if you need me to.


Awesome!

Please take pics of the underside of the dash both passenger and driver. Also pics of the kick panels.

Thanks!


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

edouble101 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Please take pics of the underside of the dash both passenger and driver. Also pics of the kick panels.
> 
> Thanks!


Allright. I'll try do this on my lunch break in a few hours.


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry for not getting these sooner. I hope these help. Let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

dummptyhummpty said:


> Sorry for not getting these sooner. I hope these help. Let me know if you need anything else!


Thanks for posting these. Looks like a tight fit as I expected. Is the floor to the underside of the dash shallow?


----------

